# ppp down



## snmech (Jul 11, 2008)

hi
i am using noking siemens sl_141 router and am unable to akcs the net.the router site shows pppoE status as "down".wht does dat mean??


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

PPPoE stands for Point to Point Protocol Over Ethernet, which on a router means that you're connecting to the internet using a USERID and PASSWORD on the router. The router should be connecting to your service provider and allowing access to the internet, but it's not connecting. Could be an issue with the router or with your provider.


----------

